# Can't start X with Nvidia drivers

## Hose

I'm trying to get Nvidia drivers working on an (AMD64/no-multilib) and startx fails to start. I can use some experienced eyes to check my setup as follows:

Xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Fri Mar  6 01:04:17 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Xorg"

    Screen      0  "Screen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load   "type1"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

#   Load   "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc104"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor"

    VendorName     "VSC"

    ModelName      "VX2025wm"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "Gigabyte Technologies Inc"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen"

    Device         "Card"

    Monitor        "Monitor"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

dmesg | grep nvidia

```
[    6.865611] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    7.129124] nvidia 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    7.129132] nvidia 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

```

equery list nvidia

```
 * installed packages

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.37
```

lspci | grep VGA

```
04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28_titan_kernel x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux titan 2.6.28_titan_kernel #6 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 24 13:37:38 MST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 24 March 2009  04:18:26PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 24 17:46:01 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Xorg"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   built-ins,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x3500

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@4:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfb000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x00006c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.37  Fri Mar  6 01:00:08 PST 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.37  Fri Mar  6 00:38:22 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT (G73) at PCI:4:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.39.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:4:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     ViewSonic VX2025wm (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): ViewSonic VX2025wm (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): ViewSonic VX2025wm (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 98); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier: Function not

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     implemented

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Mouse)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Mouse: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4e8836]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x4946a9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7ff1ebacd270]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0x7ff1e97c1445]

4: X [0x464d93]

5: X(compCreateWindow+0x54) [0x4f85f4]

6: X(InitRootWindow+0x13) [0x435fc3]

7: X(main+0x3f1) [0x430ac1]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7ff1ebab95c6]

9: X [0x42ff19]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# equery list xorg

```

----------

## Hose

equery list xrog:

```
 * installed packages

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5
```

----------

## GoldenMouse

Did you 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 after installing the drivers?

Also, you usually need to 

```
emerge -1 nvidia-drivers
```

 after upgrading your kernel.  This builds against the latest installed sources.  It could be causing issues if you upgraded or re-emerged the drivers after getting updated sources but without updating the compiled kernel or if you updated the compiled kernel without updating the drivers.

Apologies if you already know these, but I wanted to go ahead and get them out there in case you didn't.

----------

## Hose

No need to apologize, it's usually the obvious that get's you !!

I did compile against my current kernel using the following sequence:

```
# emerge nvidia-drivers

# nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   CONFIGURE!!!!

# modprobe nvidia

# eselect opengl set nvidia

#startx
```

----------

## dylix

were they working at some point?

or is this the first time trying to use them?

also. new drivers are out there.. probably isnt causing the problem but .41 is out  :Wink: 

----------

## Hose

First time, clean install of X and Nvidia drivers. 

I also updated to 41 and no change....

----------

## dylix

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) 

i find that a little odd.. perhaps try manually installing the driver?

just for a comparision here's my xorg...

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen 2" LeftOf "Screen 1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    SubSection     "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "vnc"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc104"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option         "Buttons" "10"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Viewsonic"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 86.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Dell"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 100.0

    Option         "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nvidia"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "nvidia"

    Monitor        "Viewsonic"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option         "HWcursor"

    Option         "CursorShadow"

    Option         "CursorShadowAlpha" "32"

    Option         "CursorShadowXOffset" "3"

    Option         "CursorShadowYOffset" "3"

    Option         "TwinView"

    Option         "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024"

    Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31.5-64.3"

    Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-100"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 2"

    Device         "nvidia"

    Monitor        "Dell"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try mine :

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Wed Oct  1 15:12:53 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Hose

Solved !!!!

I used http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml as my guide to install these packages. This morning I googled "gentoo+nvidia" and found a WiKi (that I actually can access" and in their kernel config they suggested:

```
General setup --->

   [*] System V IPC
```

which I had not enabled (?). So I did and now X starts !!!

Thanks' ALL for the EXPEDIENT help... By far my favorite feature of Gentoo is this forum and the folks who are quick to come to the rescue.

----------

## dylix

what an odd thing to have NOT enabled  :Wink: 

anyways, glad it works now  :Smile: 

----------

